# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  βαριεμαι που ζω

## elirene

Το πρόβλημα μου είναι μαλλον υπαρξιακό..βαριεμαι τα πάντα, νιωθω πως η ζωή ειναι μονο πληξη και το μόνο που απολαμβάνουμε που και που είναι στιγμές..
ξυπνάω το πρωι και 8 ωρες στη δουλειά βαριεμαι τόσο που ωρες ωρες νομίζω οτι θα πέσω απτην καρέκλα γυρνάω σπιτι βαριεμαι να κάνω οποιαδήποτε δουλειά και οταν κάνω κάτι φευγει η μερα και παει..ετσι ειναι η ζωή ρε παιδια τόσο χαλια ειμαι μόλις 22 και από τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτό μου βαριεμαι, στο σχολειο δεν την παλευα βαριόμουν, στη σχολή το ιδιο αν κ ηταν λιγες ωρες μετα γύρναγα σπιτι βαριόμουν, τωρα ενα χρονο ειμαι στην αγορα εργασίασ και νιωθω καταδικασμενη θα πρεπει να δουλευω σε ολη μου τη ζωη οπως ολοι δλδ και να κάθομαι σε ενα γραφείο..παντως αυτό ειναι γενικό οχι οτι αν καθόμουν σπιτι δεν θα βαριόμουν..ψυχιατρικά εχω παρει διαφορες διαγνωσεις κ εχω περασει διαταραχες καταθλιψη οχι εχω παρει διαγνωση για δυσθυμια κ εχω χρησιμοποιησει τα λαντοζ..
δεν την παλεύω παντως και νομίζω πως οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι αισθάνονται ετσι αλλα εγω δεν ξερω σαν να μην μπορω καθολου την καθημεριν΄τητα νιωθω πως σερνομαι..
πως δεν μαρεσει τιποτα, ουτε να βγαινω μου αρεσει ειδικα βραδυ το βλεπω σαν εφιαλτη γιατι βαριεμαι, κουραζομαι οποτε δεν απολαμβάνω τιποτα, τι εχετε να πειτε νιωθετε το ιδιο?μηπως η ζωή ειναι λιγο ανωφελη?τι νοημα εχουν μερικες στιγμες μπροστα σε τετοια ταλαιπωρία?

----------


## deleted-member30-03

συμπασχω απο χρονια βαρεμαρα, η οποια με εχει καταντησει να βαριεμαι τα παντα. απο το να κυκλοφορισω εξω και να δω κοσμο, μεχρι και το να παω στο διπλανο δωματιο. ωρες ωρες ειμαι κυριολεκτικα λες κι εχει φυγει η ψυχη απο μεσα μου, και δε νιωθω να κανω τιποτα απολυτως! εχω μαθει κι ολας στο μηδενισμο, οποτε ενω μπορω να κανω σχεδον τα παντα για ολους τους αλλους, για μενα βρισκω πως δεν εχω αναγκη να κανω εστω και το παραμικρο (εξαιρουνται καποιες βασικες αναγκες οπως τροφη και νερο). αμα το δουμε και πιο φιλοσοφικα το θεμα, οντως η ζωη ειναι λιγακι αδεια και τιποτα δεν αξιζει. ζουμε χωρις νοημα, ολοι οσο ειμαστε εδω πανω αυτο ψαχνουμε να βρουμε. τελικα μαλλον δεν υπαρχει πουθενα αυτο το πραμα. ισως το νοημα εσυ να πρεπει να το δωσεις σε κατι. αμα δεν ασχοληθεις πχ με καποιο hobby, να αφοσιωθεις εκει για λιγο, πως περιμενεις να ξεχασεις αυτο το κενο που νιωθεις ? οσο κι αν φαινεται πως δεν αξιζει αρχικα, προσπαθωντας να το δεις απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια και δινωντας του μια ευκαιρια, θα δεις οτι τελικα μπορει να σε κανει να ξεχαστεις εστω και για λιγο...

----------


## esoteriki_dynami

elirene,
μήπως από μικρό παιδί τον έλεγχο της ζωής σου τον έχουν οι γονείς σου και αυτοί την κατεύθυναν μέχρι τώρα; 

Η 'βαρεμάρα' είναι στην ουσία συναισθήματα μη-ικανοποίησης. Αντιθέτως όταν κάνουμε αυτό που μας ορίζουν τα συναισθήματα -όσο λάθος και αν ειναι- τότε τα συναισθήματα είναι 'ενθουσιασμός', 'χαρα' κτλ. 
Επίσης, άνθρωποι που δέχτηκαν έλεγχο στην παιδική ηλικία από ελεγκτικούς γονείς, τείνουν να γίνονται υποχωρητικοί και στις διαπροσωπικες/προσωπικες σχεσεις τους. Ετσι το συναισθημα βαρεμαρας εντεινεται και πολλαπλασιαζεται. Επειτα μετατρεπεται σε καταθλιψη, απομονωση , στρες, μαζι με διαταραχη πανικου.

Σκέφτηκες γιατί δεν βαριομαστε την τροφή και το νερο; διοτι ειναι πραγματα που αρεσουν στον οργανισμο μας και κανεις δε μπορει να μας ελεγξει απο το να μην τα κανουμε.

----------


## eleonwra

elirene,

ολοι καποια στιγμη βαριομαστε να κανουμε το οτιδηποτε,και εγω καμια φορα βαριεμαι και να παω να πιω νερο,βαριεμαι να παω να κανω μπανιο,βαριεμαι να παω σχολειο,βαριεμαι να διαβασω κτλ....ομως η ζωη δεν ειναι ανωφελη...ισα ισα που ειναι διασκεδαστικη..ετσι δες το...βρες καποια πραγματα που σε κανουν να διασκεδαζεις,που σε γεμιζουν και τα τα απολαμβανεις...και δεν χρειαζεται απαραιτητα να κρατουν μικρο χρονικο διαστημα,,ορισε το μονος σου...και στην δουλεια σου βαριεσαι επειδη πιθανον να μην σ αρεσει .......το να βαριεσαι να κανεις κατι που δεν σ αρεσει δεν ειναι κακο.....!!!!

----------


## crazy_diamond

elirene γεια  :Smile: 

για τον άλφα ή βήτα λόγο και με τον άλφα ή βήτα τρόπο όλοι έχουμε περάσει ή είναι πιθανό να περάσουμε μια τέτοια φάση όπως αυτή που περιγράφεις. 
Όμως, απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω από αυτά που έγραψες, φαίνεται πως για σένα αυτή η φάση έχει διάρκεια, είναι μια κατάσταση που ισχύει ''από τότε που θυμάσαι τον εαυτό σου''. Καθόλου αφύσικος ο προβληματισμός σου λοιπόν.

Θα χρειαστεί να καταλάβεις γιατί δε νιώθεις ικανοποιημένη με τη ζωή σου ως έχει, γιατί δεν μπορείς να χαλαρώσεις και να απολαύσεις το οτιδήποτε, από που πηγάζει αυτή η αίσθηση, τι είναι αυτό που σου λείπει πραγματικά, ποιες είναι οι ανάγκες σου.. 
κι αν όχι μόνη σου, τότε με πυξίδα τη βοήθεια κάποιου ειδικού.

Μπορείς να πετάξεις και μόνη σου κάποια βότσαλα, να ταράξεις λίγο τα νερά, να βγεις από αυτή την ακινησία. Δοκίμασε να βρεις ασχολίες που μπορεί να σε κάνουν να αισθανθείς όμορφα, χαρούμενη, δημιουργική. Ακόμα κι αν η δουλειά σου δε σε ευχαριστεί και σε κουράζει, σκέψου πως έχεις όλο τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο στη διάθεσή σου για να τον αξιοποιήσεις όπως εσύ θέλεις. Άνοιξε παράθυρα επικοινωνίας. Ψάξε για εκείνα τα μικρά και καθημερινά που θα είναι για σένα ανάσα. Μπορεί να μην είναι μια βραδινή έξοδος, αλλά μια βόλτα με καλή παρέα, κινηματογράφος, μουσική, χειροτεχνία, γυμναστική, χορός.. οτιδήποτε. Κάνε μια προσπάθεια. Ίσως μέσα σε κάτι από όλα αυτά να μη νιώσεις πως βαριέσαι και να αρχίσεις να αφήνεσαι και να το απολαμβάνεις.

Σου εύχομαι να βρεις τις απαντήσεις μέσα σου και να αναζητήσεις όλες εκείνες τις μικρές χαρές που θα δώσουν νόημα στην καθημερινότητά σου.

----------


## elirene

η αληθεια είναι πως δεν εχω και πολλα ενδιαφεροντα αλλα και να ειχα οταν σχολαω 5 και 5.30 ειμαι σπιτι και κοιμαμαι στις 10 νιωθω πως δεν προλαβαίνω, 2 δουλειες να κανω για το σπιτι ενα πλυντήριο, ενα σουπερ μαρκετ παει η μερα και τι εκανα ημουν 8 ωρες στη δουλεια και βαριόμουν, μετραω τις ωρες τα λεπτά να παει 5 να φύγω απο δω.. αυτο συμβαινει πιθανότατα στον περισσοτερο κοσμο που δουλευει και δεν υπάρχει αλλη λύση, ναλλαξω δουλεια αποκλείεται που πιθανότατα να βαριέμαι λιγότερο διότι υπάρχει ανεργία τρελή ειδικά στην αθήνα και επειτα δουλευω με τον πατέρα μου κ εχω καποια δικαιωματα στη δουλεια που κανω ακομα κ αν δεν την παλεύω..ισως φταιει και πως τα ενδαιφεροντα μου δεν ειναι στις επιχειρησεις ψυχολογια εχω σπουδασει και εχω εξειδικευτει στη συμβουλευτικη και δουλευω σαν συμβουλος επιχειρήσεων..
Πέραν αυτων μπορεί να φταίει πως τα εχω ολα, οικογενεια, φιλο, αμαξι, 2 σκυλια, σπιτι να μενω μονη δουλειά και το πρόβλημα μου ειναι η ανοια.
Πιστεύω πως η ζωή είναι μια βαρεμάρα ποσοι φιλόσοφοι εχουν περιγράψει αυτή την κατάσταση με φρίκη για τη ζωή, ισως οι ανθρωποι που σκέφτονται λίγο παραπάνω ειναι πιο ψαγμένοι δλδ εχουν την αισθηση του ανικανοποίητου μεσα τους ειτε λόγω της φύσης του ανθρωπου να στραφεί προς την πρόοδο και να εξελιχθει ειτε από συνεχής αρνητικές εμπειρίες, εγω πάντως ειμαι 22 και δεν την παλέυω νιώθω πως σέρνομαι για να κάνω οτιδήποτε ερχομαι στη δουλειά γυρνάω σπιτι και δεν μπορω να κάνω τιποτα η μέρα παιρνάω για 20-30 ευρώ μεροκάματο, βλέπω τον σκύλο μου και το ζηλεύω που δεν σκέφτεται πολύ χαιρεται και μονο που με βλεπει να γυρνάω σπίτι και με το κοτοπουλο που θα του φτιάξω η με τον περίπατο που θα το παω.

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι elirene...ειναι προβλημα τερατωδες οχι απλως προβληματακι. 
Η ανοια δεν παλευεται...θυμαμε οταν ημουν ειδικα πιτσιρικι και δεν επαιζα με τους αλλους οτι βαριομουν μες την ταξη , αλλα αυτο που βαριομουν περισσοτερο ηταν τα τεραστια διαλλειματα.
Και η βαριεμαρα με κυνηγαει , αν και τα τελευταια χρονια μπορω να πω οτι εχει ελαττωθει , δηλαδη περναω καλα και μακαρι να ειχε 48 ωρες το 24ωρο για να το απολαυσω.
Δεν ξερω λυσεις , ψαξτο περισσοτερο με ειδικους.

----------


## Paolo_1

Κι εγώ βαριέμαι στη δουλειά μου,αλλά πιο πολύ βαριέμαι όταν κάθομαι σπίτι.Κι εγώ κάνω ζωή 40αρη,δηλαδή σπίτι-δουλειά-σπίτι μιας και δεν έχω προσωπική ζωή αφου δεν έχω σχέση αυτήν την περίοδο.Τουλάχιστον εσύ δουλεύεις στην οικογενειακή επιχείρηση,δεν έχεις δηλαδή προισταμένους να σε πρήζουν,έχεις και τη σχέση σου να ασχολείσαι.Οπότε δε βλέπω το λόγο για τόση βαρεμάρα.

----------


## αναστασια 27

elirene αναφερεις οτι απολαμβανεις μονο στιγμες, μα αυτο δεν ειναι η ζωη; στιγμες. μια διαδρομη που στο τελος μας μενουν στιγμες. ισως πρεπει να δημιουργουμε τετοιες δυνατες στιγμες για να μας αναζωογονουν. συμφωνω απολυτα με την esotetiki dynami, η βαρεμαρα προερχεται συνηθως απο μη ικανοποιηση. εχεις σκεφτεί τι δε σαρεσει στη ζωη σου; 
αν ηταν κατι παροδικο, θα σου ελεγα οτι ειναι πολυτελεια καποιες στιγμες να υπαρχει τετοια ηρεμια στη ζωη σου που να σου επιτρεπει να βαριεσαι. με καταλαβαινεις; οτι υπαρχει μια ροη που δεν ταραζεται

----------


## elirene

Παολο νομίζω οτι ειναι χειροτερα στην οικογενειακη επιχειρηση ειδικα με τον πατέρα τον φασιστα διευθυντη διότι μου δινει λεφτα για 6 ωρο για να μαθω πως βγαινουν τα λεφτα και δεν μπορω να κουνηθω πειθαρχία λες και είσαι σε στρατόπεδο αλλα επειδη δεν σηκωνω και πολλα με εχει καταλαβει παρολο αυτα εχω να δωσω λογο σε αυτον εναν διευντη και ενα υποδιευντη του ομίλου και τον γενικο που ναι εκεινος, παιρνω αδειες οπως ολοι οι αλλοι και λεφτα τα μισα οπως ειπα απο τους αλλους..προσπαθω να μην τα σκεφτομαι γτ με νευριαζει.. το προβλημα μου ειναι η πλήξη και το ανωφελο της ζωής, πολυ ταλαιπωρία για στιγμές ελάχιστες αναστασία μου..πριν ενα χρονο ο ψυχιατρος μου χε πει πως πρεπει να βρισκω χαρα σε καθημερινα πραγματα αλλα πραγματικα δεν βρίσκω τιποτα..

----------


## esoteriki_dynami

Noμίζω πως η ίδια έχεις καταλάβει την αιτία που βαριέσαι την ζωή σου. Συσσωρεύει τόσα αρνητικά συναισθήματα στη δουλειά σου που επηρεάζουν και το υπόλοιπο της ημέρας. 

Από την άλλη εσύ η ίδια αφαιρείς από τον εαυτό σου το δικαίωμα να φύγεις , διότι λες υπάρχει ανεργία ή μπορεί να φοβάσαι την αντίδραση του πατέρα σου.
Εδώ όμως προκύπτει το ερώτημα: Αξίζει να παλέψουμε για την ευτυχία μας και να πάρουμε το ρίσκο της αλλαγής ή καλύτερα να παραμείνουμε στην ίδια βαρετή κατάσταση βλέποντας τις μέρες της ζωής μια-μια να φεύγουν μέσα στη μιζέρια;

----------


## John11

> ξυπνάω το πρωι και 8 ωρες στη δουλειά βαριεμαι τόσο που ωρες ωρες νομίζω οτι θα πέσω απτην καρέκλα γυρνάω σπιτι βαριεμαι να κάνω οποιαδήποτε δουλειά και οταν κάνω κάτι φευγει η μερα και παει..ετσι ειναι η ζωή ρε παιδια τόσο χαλια ειμαι μόλις 22 και από τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτό μου βαριεμαι, στο σχολειο δεν την παλευα βαριόμουν, στη σχολή το ιδιο αν κ ηταν λιγες ωρες μετα γύρναγα σπιτι βαριόμουν, τωρα ενα χρονο ειμαι στην αγορα εργασίασ και νιωθω καταδικασμενη θα πρεπει να δουλευω σε ολη μου τη ζωη οπως ολοι δλδ και να κάθομαι σε ενα γραφείο..


Θα σου πρότεινα να δεις αυτό το video, μετά το 7ο λεπτό και ειδικά στο 12:45 σημείο. http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTI3MTAyOTQ0.html

----------


## elirene

13 Σεπτεμβριου δηλωσα παραιτηση, δεν την παλευα πηγα σε πανω απο 50 συνεντευξεις και τιποτα και καθομουν σπιτι και βαριόμουν, ειχα πεσει τοσο πολυ απο την απογοητευση και την απραξία που ενιωθα κουρασμενη χαλια, ημουν σπιτι ολη μερα κ εκανα και βλακιες απτην πληξη, εβλεπα "φιλους", δεν ειχα φραγκο μεχρι που σκεφτηκα να παω με κανεναν απτο adoos αλλα τελικα δεν το εκανα, ορεξη δεν ειχα για τιποτα, ενιωθα κουρασμενη, τσαμπα σπουδες, λιγα προσόντα, καθολου επαγγελματική εμπειρία, δεν ειναι ευκολα εκει εξω..τουλάχιστον ειμαι σε μια δουλεια που και βλακιες να κανω δεν θα απωληθω γιαυτο ειμαι σίγουρη..δεν θελω να πω πως ειμαι καμια καημενη που μαι σε αυτη τη δουλεια νομίζω πως οσοι απο εσας δουλευετε σε δουλειες που δεν σας ενδιαφερουν κ τοσο νιωθετε το ιδιο, σίγουρα εχω χαμηλη ανοχη στην απογοήτευση και νιωθω ακομα χειρότερα, γιαννη ειμαι στη δουλεια και δεν μπορω να δω το βιντεο, θα το δω σπιτι και θα σου πω εντυπωσεις, ευχαριστώ

----------


## chr

κιεγώ βαρέθηκα την καθημερινή ρουτίνα! Η ζωή είναι σκατά! Δεν βλέπω τίποτα ωραίο σ'αυτόν τον κόσμο! Τα συχάθηκα όλα! Σιχάθηκα τους ανθρώπους με τον τρόπο τον οποίο σκέφτονται όλα! Κάποτε νιώθω πως δεν ζω, δεν λαμβάνω κανένα ρόλο στην ζωή μου! Έχω γίνει σαν ρομπότ! Κάποτε απ'την πολλή βαριεστημάρα μου ξεσπώ σε κλάματα και παραπονιέμαι γιατί η ζωή αυτή που ζω είναι σκατά! Αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι ότι θέλω να φύγω από αυτό το μέρος που ζω και να πάω σε κανένα νησί για να ζήσω, εκεί μέσα στην φύση, όχι μέσα σ'αυτή την γκρίζα πόλη που έκανε ο άνθρωπος.! Καταστρέφουμε τα πάντα! ακόμα και την ίδια μας την ζωή όχι μόνο το περιβάλλον! Ο Θεός έδωσε την λογικη στον άνθρωπο αλλά ΔΕΝ την χρησιμοποιεί καθόλου σωστά!..

----------


## Παστελι

Kαι εγω βαριεμαι και ηθελα να ανοιξω αναλογο θρεντ.Βαριεμαι τα παντα και να μηλισω πολλες φορες βαριεμαι.
Αυτο διαβασα καπου οτι λεγεται ψευδοανια.

----------


## Αόρατος...

Σας βαρέθηκα...

----------


## Παστελι

?????????????????

----------


## ME&I

αυτο που γράφει η esoteriki_dynami για τους γονεις ισχύει..εμένα οι δικοι μου γονείς με έλεγχαν 100% και δεν με άφηναν να κάνω απολύτος τίποτα στο σπίτι για να μη κουραστω, επίσης δεν θυμάμαι ποτε να είχα κάποιο χομπι σαν παιδάκι με αποτέλεσμα όταν πηγα σε άλη πόλη για σπουδές και άρχισαν οι πραγματικές προκλήσεις δυσκολευόμουν να ανταπεξέλθω σε οτιδήποτε απαιτούσε κόπο, αρχισα καθε λογής χόμπι αλλα τα παρατούσα πάνω στον πρώτο μήνα.. απο βαρεμάρα..όχι πάντα βαρεμάρα για το αντικείμενο αλλα πολλές φορές επειδή βαριόμουν να σηκωθώ απο τον καναπέ να πάρω το λεωφορείο και να πάω στη σχολή χορού ή στο θατρικό ή στο τέννις ή στο καράτε ή στη ζωγραφική ή στη χορωδία και δε συμαζεύεται!!!! κάνω κάποια βήματα να μπω σε ένα πρόγραμμα αλλα 2 μέρες είμαι καλά και 5 βαρεμένη! επισκέφτηκα έναν ψυχολόγο κάποια στιγμη αλλα τον ένιωσα περισσότερο σαν _έμπορο_ παρά σαν _σύμβουλο_ οπότε και εφυγα... θα ήθελα κάποιος αν γνωρίζει να μου προτείνει κάποιον καλό ψυχολόγο ή ψυχιατρο.. ευχαριστω πολύ και καλώς σας βρήκα!!!

----------


## fevgatos67

τι νοημα εχουν μερικες στιγμες μπροστα σε τετοια ταλαιπωρία?[/QUOTE]

Πως θα αισθανθείς άραγε αν τις καλές στιγμές τις κάνεις φωτογραφίες και αφού μαζέψεις αρκετές να τις έκανες ταινία έστω μικρού μήκους ? 
( τις καλές ε ? μην κλέβεις )

----------


## sousou

> elirene,
> μήπως από μικρό παιδί τον έλεγχο της ζωής σου τον έχουν οι γονείς σου και αυτοί την κατεύθυναν μέχρι τώρα; 
> 
> Η 'βαρεμάρα' είναι στην ουσία συναισθήματα μη-ικανοποίησης. Αντιθέτως όταν κάνουμε αυτό που μας ορίζουν τα συναισθήματα -όσο λάθος και αν ειναι- τότε τα συναισθήματα είναι 'ενθουσιασμός', 'χαρα' κτλ. 
> Επίσης, άνθρωποι που δέχτηκαν έλεγχο στην παιδική ηλικία από ελεγκτικούς γονείς, τείνουν να γίνονται υποχωρητικοί και στις διαπροσωπικες/προσωπικες σχεσεις τους. Ετσι το συναισθημα βαρεμαρας εντεινεται και πολλαπλασιαζεται. Επειτα μετατρεπεται σε καταθλιψη, απομονωση , στρες, μαζι με διαταραχη πανικου.
> 
> Σκέφτηκες γιατί δεν βαριομαστε την τροφή και το νερο; διοτι ειναι πραγματα που αρεσουν στον οργανισμο μας και κανεις δε μπορει να μας ελεγξει απο το να μην τα κανουμε.


σαν να περιγραφεις εμενα...εγω να δειτε πως βαριεμαι!μου εχει πει ο ψυχιατρος μου να φτιαχνω μια λιστα το βραδυ με οσα εχω να κανω την επομενη μερα και να την τηρω ο,τι και να γινει για να σταματησω να καθομαι χωρις να κανω τιποτα.μονο ομως που το σκεφτομουν βαριομουν και αγχωνομουν οποτε δεν το εκανα ποτε...ξεκινησα γυμναστηριο,κατι ειναι και αυτο παντως...
θα σου προτεινα να βρεις κατι που να σου αρεσει εστω και λιγο και να δοκιμασεις να το κανεις για λιγο καιρο να δεις πως θα νιωσεις.

----------


## kuria_ki

φιλη μου, 
οτι μας εμποδιζει να κανουμε πραγματα στη ζωη μας ειναι στο μυαλο.. ίσως να εχεις πείσει εσύ η ιδια τον εαυτο σου πως εχουν ετσι τα πραγματα και οτι αυτη η κατασταση ειναι αδυνατον να αλλαξει... εσυ σε εχεις κανει να πιστευεις οτι δεν υπαρχει λυση! η λυση ειναι απλη και γνωστη σε ολους μας,κανε αυτο που γουσταρεις. αφησε τα ολα για μια μερα και κανε πραγματα που θελει η καρδια σου,αστην να ξεδωσει! δεν ειναι ολα στη ζωη αδιαφορα,υπαρχουν πολλα πραγματα που θα σε γεμισουν ευτιχια..καθως ειπες,εχεις αγορι...κανε λοιπόν έρωτα! ετοιμασε του μια εκπληξη! περνα καλα, το να περνανε τα βραδυα σε κλαμπ δεν ειναι οτι τους ευχαριστει ολους..αλλα κανε πράγματα! σταματα να δυστάζεις και να αναβάλλεις! σπασε τον τοιχο που εχεις στο μυαλο σου που τον ονομασες "βαρεμαρα" και ασε την καρδια σου ελευθερη! εισαι μολις 22,αποδειξε πως εισαι ζωντανη,κλεισε το μαρκουτσι που μας εχει καψει τη ζωη και βγες εξω γνωρησε ανθρωπους,χαμογελα σε αγνωστους,τραγουδα,χορεψε, αγειρεψε,καυγαδησε,φλερτα ε! "αν δεν αποδειξεις την ανθρωποτητα σου θα μεινεις μια στατιστικη". 
βγες απο τη ζωνη ασφαλειας σου λοιπον και κανε αυτο που γουσταρεις,γιατι η ζωη ειναι πολυ μικρη για να τη ζεις με αποθημενα.
live fast
die young
be wild
and have fun!

x.o.x.o

----------


## Ανώδυνος

Ελα μωρε δεν ειναι τιποτα θα σου περασει... Απλα εισαι λιγο κακομαθημενη μαλλον για αυτο τα βαριεσαι ολα.. Ειναι συνηθες φαινομενο.. Το οτι παιρνεις μισθο 6ωρης δεν εχει να λεει κατι γιατι εχεις αλλες οικογενειακες παροχες φανταζομαι (σπτι, αυτοκινητο, κτλ) οποτε καπου ισσοροπει το πραγμα.. Απο την αλλη το να λες φασιστα αυτον που σε μεγαλωσε και σε εχει βαλει και σε μια δουλεια απο την οποια καθεσαι και γραφεις σε φορουμ ψυχολογιας, χωρις φοβο να απολυθεις ο,τι βλακεια και να κανεις, παραπεμπει επισης σε κακομαθημενο κοριτσακι. Που δεν ειναι κακο βεβαια, και εγω θα ηθελα να ημουν στη θεση σου, αλλα δυστυχως η ευτυχως δεν ειμαι, βαριεμαι και εγω παντως ωρες ωρες αρκετα ειναι η αληθεια. Τεσπα αν θες να κανεις κατι να μη βαριεσαι βρες καποιον να σε τραβηξει να κανεις πραγματα που θα σε συναρπασουν. Η καποιον να βαριεστε μαζι.. Ειναι πολυ καλη η ομαδικη βαρεμαρα, σχεδον παραπεμπει σε δραστηριοτητα!  :Wink:  

*Βεβαια τωρα το προσεξα οτι εχουν περασει 3 χρονια απο τοτε που βαριοσουν αλλα που ξερεις μπορει να βαριεσαι ακομα..!

----------


## Black jack

> elirene,
> μήπως από μικρό παιδί τον έλεγχο της ζωής σου τον έχουν οι γονείς σου και αυτοί την κατεύθυναν μέχρι τώρα; 
> 
> Η 'βαρεμάρα' είναι στην ουσία συναισθήματα μη-ικανοποίησης. Αντιθέτως όταν κάνουμε αυτό που μας ορίζουν τα συναισθήματα -όσο λάθος και αν ειναι- τότε τα συναισθήματα είναι 'ενθουσιασμός', 'χαρα' κτλ. 
> Επίσης, άνθρωποι που δέχτηκαν έλεγχο στην παιδική ηλικία από ελεγκτικούς γονείς, τείνουν να γίνονται υποχωρητικοί και στις διαπροσωπικες/προσωπικες σχεσεις τους. Ετσι το συναισθημα βαρεμαρας εντεινεται και πολλαπλασιαζεται. Επειτα μετατρεπεται σε καταθλιψη, απομονωση , στρες, μαζι με διαταραχη πανικου.
> 
> Σκέφτηκες γιατί δεν βαριομαστε την τροφή και το νερο; διοτι ειναι πραγματα που αρεσουν στον οργανισμο μας και κανεις δε μπορει να μας ελεγξει απο το να μην τα κανουμε.


Πο αυτο ακριβως εχω εγω.Και εγω βαριμουν και βαριεμαι ακομη τα παντα σχεδον αν και προσπαθω να ασχοληθω με κατι αλλα δεν εχω τα συναισθηματα ενθουσιασμμου ουτε χαρας εκτος απο πολυ σπανιες περιπτωσεις.Δεν ηξερα πως φταινε η γονεις μου και επισης στις προσωπικες μου σχεσεις ειμαι υποχωριτικος.Νιωθω σαν να μην ζω ωρες ωρες παντα φανταζομουν αυτα που ηθελα να κανω αλλα ποτε δεν τα εκανα μονο σκεψεις.Εχεις μηπως να μου προτεινεις κατι για να αλλαξει αυτο;

----------


## apathy

Τελικά είμαστε πολλοί που βαριόμαστε τη ζωή.. κι εγώ πάνω κάτω το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω χρόνια τώρα (http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...5-%CE%B6%CF%89). Άραγε είναι σύμπτωμα κατάθλιψης ή κάτι άλλο; Πάντως άλλα κοινά συμπτώματα όπως έντονη λύπη, ενοχές, άγχος, προβλήματα ύπνου κτλ γενικά δεν έχω.

----------


## giorgos panou

[και να κάθομαι σε ενα γραφείο..παντως αυτό ειναι γενικό οχι οτι αν καθόμουν σπιτι δεν θα βαριόμουν..ψυχιατρικά εχω παρει διαφορες διαγνωσεις κ εχω περασει διαταραχες καταθλιψη οχι εχω παρει διαγνωση για δυσθυμια κ εχω χρησιμοποιησει τα λαντοζ..
δεν την παλεύω παντως και νομίζω πως οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι αισθάνονται ετσι αλλα εγω δεν ξερω σαν να μην μπορω καθολου την καθημεριν΄τητα νιωθω πως σερνομαι..
πως δεν μαρεσει τιποτα, ουτε να βγαινω μου αρεσει ειδικα βραδυ το βλεπω σαν εφιαλτη γιατι βαριεμαι, κουραζομαι οποτε δεν απολαμβάνω τιποτα, τι εχετε να πειτε νιωθετε το ιδιο?μηπως η ζωή ειναι λιγο ανωφελη?τι νοημα εχουν μερικες στιγμες μπροστα σε τετοια ταλαιπωρία?[/QUOTE]

καλησπέρα
σε δικαιολογω κι συμπασχω οσο μπορω!! από την άλλη όμως φρικαρω!!! κι αναροτιεμαι!!! αν θα μπορουσες για λιγάκι, για δευτερα του λεπτου να "ταξιδευες" σε ένα άλλο σωμα, σε καποιον που δεν εχει τυποτα από όλα αυτά τα ομορφα αλλα βαρετα για σενα!!! να εμπενες σε καποιον δυστυχη!! κι δεν σου λεω για καρκινοπαθείς, η αναπηρους που παρα τα οσα εχουν γελαν κι χεροντε τις ταπινες στιγμες!!! θα σου ελεγα να μπορουσες να εμπενες στην δικιαμου ζωουλα για λιγο!! να φρικερνες κι να ξανα γυρναγες πισω στο σωαματακι σου!! να δεις μετα ποσο χαρουμενη θα εισουν, ποσο θα γελαγες ακομα κι που πας στην δουλεια!! να δεις για πωτες θα ζωντάνευες κι να λαχταρούσες ακομα κι το ξεγνιαστο περπατιμασου!!
ευχομαι από τα βαθη της ψυχης μου γρηγορα να αναθεωρήσεις την κοσμοθεωρια σου, να "αναιβεις" γτ. δυστυχως τα ομορφα κι τα καλητρα χρονια περναν πολύ γρηγορα!!! 
με φιλικα συναισθηματα παντα, κι σορρυ αν σε προσβαλα

----------


## Αννα..

Επειδη και εγω βιωνω το ιδιο, οχι σε τοσο εντονο βαθμο πιστευω οτι οφειλεται απο τον τροπο που μεγαλωνεις και απο την υπερπροστασια των γονιων, εγω ειμαι κ μοναχοπαιδι κ το εχω νιωσει, δεν το θεωρω απαραιτητα κακο γιατι το κανουν απο αγαπη ομως αυτο μπορει να σε φερει σε μια φαση του να καταπιεζεις τον εαυτο σου απο μικρη ηλικια γιατι ξερεις πως εχεις τον ελεγχο των γονιων σου και δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι που ειναι αντιθετο απο αυτο που σου επτρεπουν. Η αληθεια ειναι πως το να μην δινεις νοημα σε τιποτα στην ζωη σου βαζεις τον εαυτο σου στην διαδικασια του να μην προσπαθει για κατι καλυτερο κ να βρισκεσαι σε μια στασιμη κατασταση. Κανε κατι που να σε κανει να νιωθεις χρησιμη και εχε κοντα σου ατομα που σε χρειαζονται κ τους χρειαζεσαι κ εσυ. Πιστευω οι φιλοι ειναι ενας πολυ σημαντικος παραγοντας στην ζωη. Εμενα αυτο με βοηθαει ομως ακομη δεν εχω βρει τροπο για να μπορεσω να κανω κατι που πραγματικα με ευχαριστει.

----------


## ΧωρίςΣκιά

Καλοσήρθες στην ζωή ,τώρα ίσως είναι η ώρα να αναρωτηθείς για κάποια πράγματα και να συνεχίσεις

----------


## vallia

ωρες ωρες ξυπναω και δεν θελω να σηκωθω απ το κρεβατι, νομιζω δεν εχει κανενα νοημα να το κανω. Αλλα εμενα ολα αυτο ξεκινησε εσω κ 2 χρονια που ειμαι ανεργη. Τωρα βλεπω οτι το ιδιο βιωνετε κι εσεις που δουλευεται και ανησυχω! απλα ειμαι μονη σπιτι και δεν χω τπτ να κανω περα απ τις δουλειες του σπιτιου, ε αυτο δεν μου περνει πανω απο 2 ωρες αν σκεφτεις οτι ειμαστε 2 ατομα (αν κ τις περισσοτερες ωρες μονη τριγυριζω μεσα στο σπιτι) οποτε βαριεμαι τα παντα! οι γονεις μου δεν ηταν ελενκτικοι αλλα δεν ειχα ουτε σαν παιδακι hobby ουτε τωρα φυσικα. Δεν μου αρεσει τπτ! Μετα τον γαμο μου αποφασισα οτι θα ηθελα ενα παιδακι που θα μυ αλλαζε την ζωη και δεν θα βαριομουν ποτε ξανα γιατι ποτε δεν θα ημουν πια μονη, μετα απο αρκετους μηνες προσπαθειων το ευχαριστο ηρθε αλλα δυστηχως απεβαλα στισ 10 εβδομαδες...οποτε τωρα νιωθω ακομα χειροτερα...

----------


## stefamw

Καπως ετσι νιωθω και γω. Καταθλιψη αυτη τη στιγμη δεν εχω. Ξυπναω, παω στη σχολη, γυρναω, κοιμαμαι και φτου απ την αρχη. Βαριεμαι να κανω οτιδηποτε, ανοιγω ενα βιβλιο να διαβασω για τη σχολη, σε λιγη ωρα το πεταω μιας και δεν βρισκω τιποτα ουσιωδες και τσαμπα προσπαθω γιατι δεν ειμαι συγκεντρωμενος. Αμα τυχει και βγω εξω μια στις τοσες, ειναι εξισου βαρετο. Ξεκιναω να βλεπω μια ταινια, την κοβω σε λιγη ωρα γιατι το βαριεμαι και αυτο. Εχω βαρεθει τα παντα, ψαχνω να βαλω χρωμα στη ζωη μου αλλα ματαια. Τιποτα δεν ειναι ενδιαφερον πια, μονο μια απαισια καθημερινη ρουτινα.

----------


## fevgatos67

Κανείς σαν τον ΠΡΑΓΑΜΑΤΙΚΟ εαυτό σου 

Ψάξε τον 

Βρες τον 

ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟ ΠΆΝΤΩΝ ΆΚΟΥ ΣΕ ΤΟΝ

----------


## YandereZero

Και εγω συμφωνω γενικα βαριεμαι ας πουμε να δουλέψω

----------

